# Print mounting question



## theambitiousstranger (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi everyone,
If this question has been answered before then sorry, I haven't found an equivalent question so far. I've started offering prints on my new website and decided that, to give the prints a more premium feel, I would offer them mounted as standard. Different people like different sized mounts and, since I feel some of my prints don't look too good with a large border around them, I would choose a mount the same size as the print (i.e. no border) and the customer can then matt this mounted print when and if they decide to frame it. Even though the backing will be archival Kapamount, I have some reservations about the whole thing because I've heard that doing this reduces the value of the print. Is this true? Should I just offer the prints without a mount? Thanks for any advice!
Rowan


----------



## ronlane (Nov 8, 2013)

How does it reduce the value of the print? Maybe you should order a couple of samples with and without to see what you think is better, have them available for clients to see the difference.


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Nov 8, 2013)

ronlane said:


> How does it reduce the value of the print? Maybe you should order a couple of samples with and without to see what you think is better, have them available for clients to see the difference.



That's what I thought. I just read someone saying it on another forum. It should be fine I think.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2013)

I doubt it will reduce the value, but what it will do is cost your customers a butt-load more to get the image framed and matted, since now they will have to get a precision double-thick matte just to get even, and if they wanted a double-matte look (quite popular) they're into even more money.  My recommendation would be NOT to do this.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2013)

How do you plan on attaching the print to the mount?

Archival mount and mat materials eventually absorb contaminants from the atmosphere and become acidic.
If not changed, the acidity in the mount/mat will eventually destroy the print.
The archival method used to mount a print is a hinge mount, which allows the mount board (and mat) to be changed once it's rising acidity becomes an issue.

How rapidly mount and mat material become acidic depends on where the print is hung, and how well any glazing and a back cover seal the frame.

Dry mounting, which is generally done when no mat is used, essentially glues the print to the mount making replacement of the mount impossible without destroying the print.
Part of the reason to mat a framed print is that the mat keeps the print from contacting the glazing and over time sticking to the glazing.
Visually separating the print from the frame and from the wall where it is hung is another reason for using a mat.
So you again substantially shorten the life expectancy of the print if the print can contact the glazing.
However, they do make spacers that can be used in lieu of a mat to keep a print and glazing separate.

So the issue of print lifetime is how mounting may affect a print's value.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2013)

KmH said:


> ...So the issue of print lifetime is how mounting may affect a print's value.


Ahhh... excellent point Keith!


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone! So, do you think I should go for a hing mount then or just sell the prints as they are?


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2013)

One way to separate yourself from the crowd of photographers is to offer a premium service that is a cut above.
Hiring a photographer is a luxury.
Provide luxury products, and charge accordingly.

Salesmanship is about showing that your price is justified by the quality and exclusivity of the products you offer.

To hinge mount you need a mat.
Then you put the print, mount, mat in a plastic bag for delivery to the customer.
The customer then gets the mount and mat framed by a frame shop, or does the framing themselves.

Mounting, Matting, and Framing | Reframing Photography
Mounting Techniques for Matting and Framing Images


----------

